
Trevor Blackwell FAQ - rayvega
http://www.trevorblackwell.com/faq.html
======
leelin
I like the "I am not these Trevor Blackwell's" section. Without the
clarification, champion MTG Trevor could have convinced me he was Anybots
Trevor.

